# toltrazuril cocci prevention



## AFewGoatsForMe (Feb 19, 2018)

Has anyone used toltrazuril as a cocci prevention? We have three babies and I’m worried about them getting sick with cocci. I would rather prevent vs treat, I’ve heard how quickly babies can die with a cocci flare up.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 19, 2018)

Yes, I use it. It works well as prevention and hit and miss with using it to treat a case that has already started.


----------



## AFewGoatsForMe (Feb 20, 2018)

babsbag said:


> Yes, I use it. It works well as prevention and hit and miss with using it to treat a case that has already started.




Thanks for your response. What is your dosage schedule? What would you recommend as a treatment drug?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 20, 2018)

We use it.
1ml per 5lbs of body weight.
We give at 3 weeks old, then again at 6, 9 and 12.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 20, 2018)

The treatment drug I have the most luck with is DiMethox 40%. I use the injectable, not powdered, and give it orally. The treatment dose I use  is 1 cc/5 lbs for 5 days. They hate it. 

The dose I use on the Toltrazuril is 1ml/ 5 lbs.  Same as One Fine Acre.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 20, 2018)

OK, seeking clarification... 1ml and 1cc are the same measure, the same amount.  So the dose for either is the same. Or is the toltrazuril a one time deal?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 20, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> OK, seeking clarification... 1ml and 1cc are the same measure, the same amount.  So the dose for either is the same. Or is the toltrazuril a one time deal?


cc and ml are the same
The Toltrazuril.is one dose but given again at 3 week intervals
Dimethox is 5 straight days


----------



## babsbag (Feb 20, 2018)

What @OneFineAcre said is absolutely correct. And there is also the fact that Toltrazuril is off off off label for goats. (not even close to being "legal")


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 2, 2018)

@horseymama2


----------

